# Marietta, GA-Run 20, id2002,Stanzie, a/f, 7yr hw-



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

COBB COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL










heartworm neg. Owner surrender 

PLEASE CONTACT CINDY GANUES AT COBB CO. ANIMAL CONTROL FOR MORE INFO.

[email protected]


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

falling off page 2. very sad.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

yikes!! found her on page 2 again.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

What a GORGEOUS GIRL!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I got an email from the shelter this morning. Both Wolfie and Stanzie is still there.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

There is a plan for both Wolfie and Stanzie..I will keep you posted.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I have looked several times, but can not find Wolfie's thread..he is a this same shelter with Stanzie..any have any ideas???


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

lakota, here's Wolfie's thread. I hope you can help him. He looks like he could be my little girl's brother.
wolfie


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Marietta, GA-Run 20, id2002,Stanzie, a/f, 7yr*



> Originally Posted By: brtlakota, here's Wolfie's thread. I hope you can help him. He looks like he could be my little girl's brother.
> wolfie


Thanks brt..I hope to have new photos of both Wolfie and Stanzie on Friday!!


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Marietta, GA-Run 20, id2002,Stanzie, a/f, 7yr*

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1111525&page=2#Post1111525


----------



## aspatter (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: Marietta, GA-Run 20, id2002,Stanzie, a/f, 7yr*

Any news??


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Marietta, GA-Run 20, id2002,Stanzie, a/f, 7yr*

Just got home. Both Wolfie and Stanzie are safe!! They are such sweet sweet dogs. So very well mannered. They love the car ride. They even loved their bath!
Thank you so very much to Dr. Gloria Andrews and Colbert Veterinary Rescue Services. Dr. Andrews allowed me to sponsor these two great dogs so they can go on her transport on Wed July 8. These two will be going to CT to find their new furever home. Wolfie and Stanzie are very bonded to each other. Dr. Andrews is going to make the receiving rescue aware of their bond in hopes they can possibly find a home together. I hope they can. Much love and well wishes to both Wolfie and Stanzie!!!!

We love each other so much!








Such a beautiful girl!!








So happy to be out of AC!








She has such a sweet sweet face!








Feeling good after a bath!


----------



## aspatter (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: Marietta, GA-Run 20, id2002,Stanzie, a/f, 7yr*

Thank you sooooooooooooooo much for saving these 2, I wish we could start counting how many GSD's are alive today because of the people on this forum,


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Marietta, GA-Run 20, id2002,Stanzie, a/f, 7yr*

Wow Wanda, your persistance in helping these two dogs is really admirable. I know sometimes when you see a story on here that really grabs your heart... and you continue to bump and bump and bump and worry and pray and still see no interest from anyone in that particular dog... it can make you feel like the only person out there who cares about that dog. I applaud you for not giving up on Wolfie and Stanzie... you have been a champion to those two dogs and for that determination and hard work, you should be very proud!
Congratulations and job well done!!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Marietta, GA-Run 20, id2002,Stanzie, a/f, 7yr*

Thank you for your kind words Shannon! These two just stole my heart for sure. Such great dogs they are! I know they are going to make some a great family member. I just cannot say enough about these two. Thank you for all you do too!!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Marietta, GA-Run 20, id2002,Stanzie, a/f, 7yr*

Stanzie was not feeling to well when I picked her up on Sat. I just heard from Dr. Andrews, she is feeling better. She is on antibiotics. She just had a little shelter crude.


----------

